# Internet Comics



## Daniel

Source: Toothpaste for Dinner - "The most addictive comic on the web" _(copied with permission)_


----------



## Daniel

More Internet comics:

Work Retirement | Stivers Cartoons

Desert Island | Stivers Cartoons

Game Of Life | Stivers Cartoons

Corn And Carrot | Stivers Cartoons

Girl In Cafe | Stivers Cartoons

Real Professional | Stivers Cartoons

Self Sabotage | Stivers Cartoons

Buddhist Auto Repair | Stivers Cartoons

Self Actualized Man | Stivers Cartoons

Aquarium | Stivers Cartoons


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

(Source: Nataliedee.com)


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Source: Get A Life!


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Bwahahahahaaa!

Good stuff Daniel!

Have you heard of Sluggy Freelance?  I really got a kick out of it!  I'm going to go back and pick up where I left off...


----------



## Daniel

No, but it looks interesting.


----------



## Daniel

Source: toothpastefordinner.com


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Source:   http://www.toothpastefordinner.com


----------



## Daniel

Source: The Practice (book) - A Humorous look at speech-language pathology

---------- Post Merged at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 05:20 PM ----------



Source: PhD Comics


----------



## forgetmenot

LOL  that one made me laugh thanks Daniel  needed that.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Someone should have drawn in some wheel tracks of cars turning around and going back away from the sign... lol


----------



## Daniel

Source: ToothPasteforDinner.com


----------



## MHealthJo

For women, 'hair elastics' instead of sharpies also works.


----------



## Daniel

Source: ToothPasteforDinner.com


----------



## Daniel

---------- Post Merged at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 10:51 AM ----------


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Source: nathanwpyle


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Love it!


----------

